# help with ps3 and cradlepoint router connection



## lakefamily (Mar 20, 2009)

We have a cradlepoint router and the sprint 598u card and cannot connect.
It sets up the ip address and everything else but when it goes to connect it says connection failed, if we update the ps3 will that help?


----------



## sbonar (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you connected wired or wireless? If wireless, have you turned off the "Require User Login" option? If not, try that first since it could be preventing the PS3 from getting out on the internet.


----------



## lakefamily (Mar 20, 2009)

we are wireless, I will try that and see if it works.
Thanks


----------



## lakefamily (Mar 20, 2009)

if not any other ideas?


----------

